# Formula 1 - Spa 2014



## ITSonlyREECE

Does anyone know when the tickets for the Belgium 2014 race should be on sale(roughly)? 

I'm currently arranging a weekend away for me and a few others. If anyone has any tips or advice about campsites etc or is thinking about going, let me know!

Cheers
Reece


----------



## norfolk_msd

They usually go on sale around febuary, I always stay at Spa d'Or campsite its usually around 170 euros for 6 nights per pitch, I can can easily fit a 6 man tent + my car on the pitch. They have pretty good facilities there too, can rent a fridge for your pitch too.
Even though its august take some warm and waterproof clothing, in 2009 I was watching the qualifying in my sleeping bag! 
The campsite is about halfway between the track and the town, the roads are awesome and will never see the police untill the sunday! On the way there we usually go the long way through the mountains its great far better than the motorway. Ferry crossing from dover is normally the cheapest way to get across, we get the ferry early in the morning on a wednesday 6am ish so you get there early afternoon and can get set up in time for dinner before dark.

You will love it!


----------



## S63

Along with Monza, I'd say Spa is one of the great venues, you'll have a great time


----------



## SurGie

Ner not for me anymore, I can tell you who will win then even now.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

norfolk_msd said:


> They usually go on sale around febuary, I always stay at Spa d'Or campsite its usually around 170 euros for 6 nights per pitch, I can can easily fit a 6 man tent + my car on the pitch. They have pretty good facilities there too, can rent a fridge for your pitch too.
> Even though its august take some warm and waterproof clothing, in 2009 I was watching the qualifying in my sleeping bag!
> The campsite is about halfway between the track and the town, the roads are awesome and will never see the police untill the sunday! On the way there we usually go the long way through the mountains its great far better than the motorway. Ferry crossing from dover is normally the cheapest way to get across, we get the ferry early in the morning on a wednesday 6am ish so you get there early afternoon and can get set up in time for dinner before dark.
> 
> You will love it!


I can't thank you enough for what you've said, that basically covered everything I wanted to hear! :thumb:


----------



## norfolk_msd

No worries, anything else just pm me. Might see you there for 2014


----------



## Bryman

Vettel and Red Bulling winnning everything isnt putting people of going then ???

oh and not to mention...."drivers settle for position"


----------



## S63

Snail said:


> Vettel and Red Bulling winnning everything isnt putting people of going then ???
> 
> oh and not to mention...."drivers settle for position"


Spending a weekend with a few mates at Spa isn't a bad thing, if it's a first time good reasons to get excited about it, if there is some good racing...then that would be an added bonus, the icing on the cake.


----------



## norfolk_msd

The first year I went Lewis and jenson both got taken out on the first lap but was still an amazing week
Next years cars are totally different they are all starting from scratch again, merc will be the ones to watch


----------



## turboyamaha

Thinking of going myself!


----------



## Bryman

S63 said:


> if there is some good racing...then that would be an added bonus, the icing on the cake.


i totally agree.. i think the smaller teams race more...more risks etc

my father in law went once and it rained.... it was the year that the umbrella fell on the track, father inlaw claimed he sat a couple of rows behind the man that did that lol


----------



## giblet

Went last year, first time that I have attended any other GP apart from Silverstone. For the money it was well worth it. We ended up booking it quite late and as a result the popular campsites were full. Paid £120 for a general access ticket, drove from Leeds to Folkestone early on the Friday morning and jumped onto the Eurotunnel. Arrived at our campsite for 17:00, that included a pit stop in Lille for some lunch.

Well worth making the trip, Eau Rouge will only ever make sense once you see it in the flesh. It really is that ruddy awesome. Had a cracking weekend with my mates even if the race wasn't that great. The Belgian motorways were brilliant, allowed me to stretch the legs on my Jaguar XJR for a long period of time


----------



## R7KY D

Don't know when the tickets go on sale .............. But let me tell having done it a few times it is one of if not the best circuit I have been to , You'll have a great time 

If you can go fri/sat/sun


----------



## Kerr

I was over at Singapore last year and enjoyed that. 

The only thing that really stood out was they knew nothing about dealing with race related incidents. 

The whole weekend was electric though. The entire place was jumping and F1 everywhere. 

Prices were also good in the circuit. You were only paying £1 for bottles of water and a £1 donation for a poncho and earplugs. Food was only about £5 for a chinese main course. 

There was entertainment was all recognised acts, but not really fitting for F1 fans. 

It seems they just picked who they thought were the biggest attractions. So the headliners were The Killers, Rhianna and Justin Bieber closed the weekend. 

Rhianna was embarrassingly poor and it was far too busy. Over 260,000 people were at the GP and it seemed they all turned up to see her. 

Other than the marshalls flapping at every incident and the music for little girls, the rest was very good.


----------



## tomlister

Hi mate, We done Spa last year, and also stayed at Spa D'or, Cant compare to another campsite but it was clean tidy and all the staff were great, We hired one of the mobile homes that slept 4 (wasn't the basic one but the one up from that) Which was fully equipped with everything we needed, activities and entertainment weren't our cup of tea (wasn't lively enough!) if your wanting the F1 weekend accommodation at a reasonable price (and not wanting a hotel) then can't recommend this more.

If you turn right out of the campsite, do a left and follow the road down theres a supermarket (about 5 minutes away) we went there and stocked up on all necessities and bumped into Graeme Lowdon and John Booth from Marussia and Martin Whitmarsh from McLaren - I think all the teams go there for bits and pieces so may be worth a visit on the thursday night as you never know who you'll bump into!!

Also theres a cracking restaurant called L'Auberge du Lac - Not the cheapest but I don't think you'll ever have a fillet steak like it! Deffo try it for the "lets go out somewhere nice' kind of night! Other than that, If you go in the centre of Spa there are loads of pubs, bars and restaurants which again we bumped in to the Marussia Guys as they were having a few jars, also bumped into all the Sky F1 team and Mark Webber!

As far as the F1 went, take some decent footwear as there is a lot of walking in spa, travel light, take a rucksack with a rain coat and deffo take an umbrella, if your doing GA (which I'd recommend you don't!) and are thinking of taking a chair then pack a garden trowel as the banks are very steep and uneven! and you'll be able to level your chair!

Please take this as information in... Stay well away from General Admission tickets, the only decent area to watch from is Pouhon, Malmedy and the Kemmel Straight, which are right at the far end of the track and not all that! also you will not be able to get anywhere near Le Source or Eau Rouge as the security is ridiculous and they are the places you need to witness an F1 car gong through! We searched every where and everyone said GA was awesome at Spa but it really isn't!

Here is the official link for the F1 tickets, and if you order now the tickets are still discounted!

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Cheers for the input guys! Still in the planning stages unfortunately, but we will hopefully get something booked soon!


----------

